# Inflatable Corpse -Finished -Pictures



## corpseguy (Jun 24, 2010)

Grettings everybody.

Some of you may have seen the Corpse i was sculpting and creating over the past few months. After more sculpting of the hands and feet and moulding I am Finally ready to reveal what i was working on.

The corpse is cast in a thick Latex as are the feet and hands.

The fully Inflated corpse is less than 7lbs in weight.

It is Deflatable and you can foam fill it later if you so choose.
This means much much cheaper shipping than a foam body And much easier storage for all you home haunters...oh and it floats in water 

Attached is a Youtube video of the corpse inflating ( note it doesn't deflate the same way.)


----------



## corpseguy (Jun 24, 2010)

Should you have any other questions of informaiton requests please PM or email me

Corpseguy @ Hotmail.com


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Impressive. It looks great.
Do you have any photos of the building process?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Bone Dancer said:


> Impressive. It looks great.
> Do you have any photos of the building process?


The build thread can be found here : Corpse/Zombie Full Body Sculpt WIP - Pics


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Let me be the first to ask, as I'm sure many will want to know, any plans to market this? And what might the cost be for a home haunter to buy one? You are definitely onto something here and if you could do it at a reasonable cost you may have a nice income stream.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm so confused. Inflatables and haunting are bad. Very, very bad. My electroshock therapist says this repeatedly right before I black out.

So why does this look so good?!? 

So, so confused. Wait...please fill it with helium and shoot another video.

Then it's not an inflatable, it's death from above!

Ok, I feel better now.


----------



## corpseguy (Jun 24, 2010)

Death Wraith said:


> Let me be the first to ask, as I'm sure many will want to know, any plans to market this? And what might the cost be for a home haunter to buy one? You are definitely onto something here and if you could do it at a reasonable cost you may have a nice income stream.


Yes. Yes and Yes.
One issue thats plagued me had been shipping weights. that and storage.

I'm sure many of you would love to have.. 10-20-30 bodies ( or already have them) the down side is storage i can fit around 10-15 Inflat-O-Corpses in the same space required by a single body.

I am currently in talks with a few suppliers because the;'re purchasing in bulk that measn everyone benifits. costs have been worked out PM me if you'd like more details.



Jaybo said:


> I'm so confused. Inflatables and haunting are bad. Very, very bad. My electroshock therapist says this repeatedly right before I black out.
> 
> So why does this look so good?!?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words. i spent alot of time searching materials and methods to get this to work properly so i'm overjoyed with how its turned out 
A buddy of mine is a real life Rocket Scientist. ( and i NEVER get tired of saying that) he said even though its over all weight is less than 7 lbs he doens't believe that Helium will be enough to support it. this has been a big factor during the build. its possible so we shall see!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

wow that is a brilliant idea! please let us know when you have set a price!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Great idea. Old-school inflatables are now hanging their heads in shame.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

This is pure genius. I'd be thrilled with about 20 of these things and hubby would be thrilled because they wouldn't take the entire garage. Great job!


----------



## corpseguy (Jun 24, 2010)

thanks guys 

This has been such a fun project and its only just begining!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow... that's awesome ...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a pretty neat idea. He looks good to.


----------



## corpseguy (Jun 24, 2010)

thanks every one, all PM's and emails replied to!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Great product concept and piece of art! I'm surprised someone hasn't done it already. Good luck!


----------



## corpseguy (Jun 24, 2010)

Another Youtube video!


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

this is fantastic. i was thinking perhaps you could rig it to fill and deflate a little then fill etc to get that nice jerky coming back from the dead look


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

(1) This is a terror-iffic idea and it looks great. Very will done.
(2) But is It just me or is this crying out for a love doll for necrophiliac's joke.


----------

